# transmission filter



## HALFBREED (Apr 28, 2018)

2002 Nissan Maxima 3.5 SE automatic.
I have replaced many transmission filters before but, the new ones have me messed up.:<(

As I was taking the bolts off, I came across an unusual nut and stud that I have never seen before.

I assumed, someone rigged it this way because, the bolt would not tighten back up.

Now! I found out, after I loosened it, the filter is not suppose to come off.

I have tried tightening it but, it will not tighten.

Someone told me that, the other nut on the other part of the stud is up in the transmission casing.

I'm on SS and cannot afford a mechanic.

Is there "any way" I can fix this?
I appreciate all the help I can get.
GOD bless and thanks so much.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You have to lower the valve body assembly. Find a downloadable copy of the FSM to find out what bolts you need to remove the lower the valve body. You should have an inch-pounds torque wrench if you are doing this to properly tighten down the valve body bolts during re-installation as over-tightening can cause the valve body to warp and problems will then arise. 
FYI, Jatco transmissions don't use a serviceable filter; they use a screen with the reasoning of if there is enough debris in the trans fluid to clog the screen, then there are parts breaking down inside the trans and it requires an overhaul, not a service. Usually the only thing you need to do is a drain and fill service using the proper ATF. On the 4-speed automatics, most usually spec Nissan Type "D" ATF, which is the same as Dexron (or Dexron I, if you prefer) ATF. Do not use Dexron III/Mercon ATF for anything more than a top-off of the fluid; it has a thicker viscosity than Dexron/Dexron II and can lead to valve body sticking. Other than Type "D," there are a number of synthetic ATF options that are compatible with Dexron/Dexron II applications, such as Valvoline Maxlife Full-synthetic ATF and Castrol Transmax Multi-import ATF. You should also know that Nissan recommends replacing the trans pan bolts, which are coated in sealant, whenever removing them.


----------



## HALFBREED (Apr 28, 2018)

*Transmission filter bolts*



smj999smj said:


> You have to lower the valve body assembly. Find a downloadable copy of the FSM to find out what bolts you need to remove the lower the valve body. You should have an inch-pounds torque wrench if you are doing this to properly tighten down the valve body bolts during re-installation as over-tightening can cause the valve body to warp and problems will then arise.
> FYI, Jatco transmissions don't use a serviceable filter; they use a screen with the reasoning of if there is enough debris in the trans fluid to clog the screen, then there are parts breaking down inside the trans and it requires an overhaul, not a service. Usually the only thing you need to do is a drain and fill service using the proper ATF. On the 4-speed automatics, most usually spec Nissan Type "D" ATF, which is the same as Dexron (or Dexron I, if you prefer) ATF. Do not use Dexron III/Mercon ATF for anything more than a top-off of the fluid; it has a thicker viscosity than Dexron/Dexron II and can lead to valve body sticking. Other than Type "D," there are a number of synthetic ATF options that are compatible with Dexron/Dexron II applications, such as Valvoline Maxlife Full-synthetic ATF and Castrol Transmax Multi-import ATF. You should also know that Nissan recommends replacing the trans pan bolts, which are coated in sealant, whenever removing them.


I have an inch lb. torque wrench.

When I lower the valve body, is there anything that will pop out or fall apart?
Also, after I lower the valve body, how much torque is required on the nut?

You have been so helpful and have a lot of patience.
I appreciate it very much for your help, time and patience. :>}


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's been a while since I had to pull one down, but there may be several, small coil springs for the accumulators that will come down with the valve body. Most valve body bolts and trans pan bolts are usually around 72 inch-pounds, but confirm with the factory service manual or another online source to be sure.


----------



## HALFBREED (Apr 28, 2018)

*Transmission filter bolts*



smj999smj said:


> It's been a while since I had to pull one down, but there may be several, small coil springs for the accumulators that will come down with the valve body. Most valve body bolts and trans pan bolts are usually around 72 inch-pounds, but confirm with the factory service manual or another online source to be sure.


This link is on You Tube. 2001 Nissan Sentra Automatic Transmission Fluid and Filter Change.

If you would, please take about 3 minutes and tell me if this is the same procedure for my vehicle.

I know it's a 2001 Nissan Sentra. I was just wondering, if this is going to work for me.

Thanks again for your reply and help.

PS: The main thing I'm trying to do is, tighten the nut and the stud but, I can't because, the nut and the stud turn together and will not tighten. This is my situation.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The last thing you want to do is take the valve body apart. It's so easy to loose any number of the very small springs and ball valves. Check out this thread which offers several solutions: http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-...-transmission-filter-screen-change-valve.html

One solution mentioned in the thread is to find the nut using a small mirror and thread the bolt by using a small telescopic magnet to hold the nut in the right spot on top of the valve body so that the bolt will engage and tighten.


----------



## HALFBREED (Apr 28, 2018)

One solution mentioned in the thread is to find the nut using a small mirror and thread the bolt by using a small telescopic magnet to hold the nut in the right spot on top of the valve body so that the bolt will engage and tighten.


How is this possible while the valve body is still attached?
The only space is the hole where the bolt was. Just curious.

Thank you so much for the link you provided. it is "very" helpful.


----------



## HALFBREED (Apr 28, 2018)

I was told that there is only one spring that "may" fall out when removing the valve body.
I just don't know if this is the same as my 2002 Nissan Maxima 3.5 SE!?

Thank you very much for your reply and help.:>}


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

To be clear, lowering the valve body and disassembling the valve body are two different things! There's no need to disassemble the valve body. There are specific bolts to remove to remove or lower the valve body, which are depicted on a diagram in the AT section of the FSM.


----------



## HALFBREED (Apr 28, 2018)

I am "not" dissembling the valve body only, lowering it to get to the nut that tightens the stud coming up from the transmission filter.

Thank you for your reply and help. :>}


----------

